
Top Mobile Browsers - Aug 2011 Trends - twapi
http://browserfame.com/208/top-mobile-browsers-stats-2011
======
brackin
These charts seems highly misleading. Why not list Safari instead of iPhone
and iPod Touch, no reference to iPad either.

As they list Opera as one, which includes hundreds of devices, while Safari is
split up? Even though the iPod Touch and iPhone is so much more similar than
most devices running Opera are.

~~~
kalleboo
If you interpret the graph as a pissing match, then it is unfair that they've
split up Safari. However I do find the information on how many iOS users have
iPods vs. iPhones interesting, so I'm glad they did it.

Opera ought to be split up into Opera Mini and Opera Mobile, since they're
different renderers on different types of devices.

